# Recurrent abscess



## Carrotsandhay (Aug 25, 2014)

Last year in October my rabbit had an operation to remove a facial abscess. The op was successful and until about 4 months ago she was very healthy. A few months ago she had eye discharge, nose discharge and a swollen mouth so I whisked her off to the vets. He said that she had a bad tooth and that this was what had caused the abscess and what was causing her runny nose, eye discharge and swelling. She was put on a course of eye drops and antibiotics and all her symptoms disappeared. However I have just returned from a holiday and unfortunately have found that she has another abscess in the exact place it was before, just under her ear. I have booked a vet appointment but this had to be tomorrow because it's a bank holiday. So now I am sat here worrying about her and what the vet is going to say. Will it be possible to remove the abscess again? Or will the fact it's in the same place mean that will be difficult? the vet worried about a lack of skin to sow up in her past op, so would this make removal impossible? If he can't remove it what other options are there? And are there any ways to try to keep this away if it is removed, such as long term antibiotics as this wasn't suggested to me before. Sorry about all those questions, I'm super nervous!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello and welcome.

I'm so sorry that your bunny has a recurrent abscess - presumably linked to tooth root problems. 

We currently have 14 rabbits; most of them elderly, most of them nethies. Several are dental rabbits, and have been for years, despite us following a high quality hay/small amount of high quality pellets - genetic, unfortunately.

Several have gone on to develop micro abscesses, one had a huge facial abscess. Some we were able to treat with a long course of Metacam painkillers and oral antibiotics.

The one with the large abscess, we have to feed liquified pellets. He did not respond to oral antibiotics, so he had daily injections - for along time.

You can be taught to do this at home.

The abscess shrunk and shrunk, till it amazingly disappeared, and we were able to stop the injections. He will continue on oral antibiotics.

Ours had no ops other than dentals, but this varies case to case.

Without seeing any x rays or knowing your rabbit's background, I suspect that the infection never quite goes.

Do let us know what the vet says. If an op isn't possible this time, I wonder whether strong antibiotics will be the way to go, followed by lower dose, lifelong antibiotics to keep it at bay.

I am glad your vet is trying - there are still some vets that just give up with an abscessed rabbit.

Don't give up just yet. 

let us know how you get on.

Do you have any Metacam painkiller to give?


----------



## Carrotsandhay (Aug 25, 2014)

I never even knew you could get rid of an abscess like that, it was never mentioned with her last one. Will definitely be asking the vet about that option. Haven't got any pain killer ATM will ask for some tomorrow. I am definitely not giving up unless it's absolutely necessary. Thanks so much for the advice


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Carrotsandhay said:


> I never even knew you could get rid of an abscess like that, it was never mentioned with her last one. Will definitely be asking the vet about that option. Haven't got any pain killer ATM will ask for some tomorrow. I am definitely not giving up unless it's absolutely necessary. Thanks so much for the advice


The trouble with a rabbit abscess is that they are more solid.

There is no "treat all" best treatment. It's a case of each case on its merits, taking into account position of abscess, underlying cause, age and health of rabbit, temperament of rabbit and how they might cope with extended treatment, funds/insurance available, and resilience/commitment of owner.

Have a read of this. It's quite informative.

Management of Dental Abscesses in Rabbits

Don't know if they are about, but it is worth seeking out Stormythai and Lilmiss's adivce too.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Carrotsandhay said:


> I never even knew you could get rid of an abscess like that, it was never mentioned with her last one. Will definitely be asking the vet about that option. Haven't got any pain killer ATM will ask for some tomorrow. I am definitely not giving up unless it's absolutely necessary. Thanks so much for the advice


The trouble with a rabbit abscess is that they are more solid.

There is no "treat all" best treatment. It's a case of each case on its merits, taking into account position of abscess, underlying cause, age and health of rabbit, temperament of rabbit and how they might cope with extended treatment, funds/insurance available, and resilience/commitment of owner.

Have a read of this. It's quite informative.

Management of Dental Abscesses in Rabbits

Don't know if they are about, but it is worth seeking out Stormythai and Lilmiss's advice too.


----------



## Carrotsandhay (Aug 25, 2014)

Will have a read of that now. Flapjack just turned 4 a few months ago, she isn't a bunny who puts up with anything she doesn't want, and hates being handled. I also don't have anyone willing to handle her whilst I give medicine which makes it extra difficult. And if I'm honest getting medicine into her is extremely stressful not just for me but for her too. Despite this, when her tooth isn't flaring up she is a very happy and healthy bunny. So I want to try as hard as I can for her, as long as she is happy of course. Will update after vets tomorrow.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Some of our buns have become pretty good at taking meds from a small syringe. some we mix on with baby food (Ella's Kitchen apples, apples, apples). 

Thy think it is a treat.

But yes, some can be really hard to medicate.

Good luck at the vets.


----------



## Carrotsandhay (Aug 25, 2014)

The appointment was changed so we are just back from the vets. We have to go in most days this week for Flapjack to have an injection. The vet says he thinks this may well get rid of the abscess, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for coming back to us. I do hope it works.

We were shown how to inject at home, as our bun needed daily injections for weeks. Don't know if that would be an option for you?

Our bun then switched to a different lower dose oral antibiotic (not penicillin of course) , to keep it at bay. 

Good luck.


----------



## Carrotsandhay (Aug 25, 2014)

He asked if we would consider injecting at home but I don't feel I'd be too good at it and we are fairly near the vets. From what I've read a weeks not generally long enough, but we'll see. Thanks for all the help


----------



## Carrotsandhay (Aug 25, 2014)

He asked if we would consider injecting at home but I don't feel I'd be too good at it and we are fairly near the vets. From what I've read a weeks not generally long enough, but we'll see. Thanks for all the help 

Not sure why this has posted twice!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Carrotsandhay said:


> He asked if we would consider injecting at home but I don't feel I'd be too good at it and we are fairly near the vets. From what I've read a weeks not generally long enough, but we'll see. Thanks for all the help
> 
> Not sure why this has posted twice!


Strange - my earlier post on here double posted too.

Anyway, let us know how she goes.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi, my bun Princess has an abscess on the side of her chin, that has infected the bone (that is what the vet said) and she is now taking antibiotics, 1 ml per day (starting today) can abscesses be fatal?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

binkybunny said:


> Hi, my bun Princess has an abscess on the side of her chin, that has infected the bone (that is what the vet said) and she is now taking antibiotics, 1 ml per day (starting today) can abscesses be fatal?


They are serious and need prompt medical attention to get the best outcome.

It does sound as though your Princess has had this problem for a while. I presume you are giving a course of antibiotics, then have to go back to vet for a follow up appointment.

The abscess is likely to be painful. Did the vet also prescribe a painkiller such as Metacam?

Your rabbit will need to be treated by a very rabbit savvy vet.

Please remember that every time a rabbit seems "off colour" in any way, they need to go to the vet for diagnosis, because they hide their illnesses so well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2014)

She has got a follow up, and is getting prompt medical attention, is on 1 ml antibiotics and has to take it every evening. Metacam was not mentioned though. If nothing changes next week then we will be referred to a specialist for her to get it drilled/burred out.


----------



## Carrotsandhay (Aug 25, 2014)

Flapjack had her last injection today and the abscess has almost completely gone  The vet is hoping that over the next couple of days it will continue to shrink until it is no longer there. The vet checked Flapjack over when I first brought her in and said that apart from the abscess she was fine, however I felt that there was a problem with her tooth. So the other day I asked him to check her mouth again and he found a tooth spur  She is booked in to have it sorted the week after next. What exactly will they do to the tooth? Will this be done under general anaesthetic? And last question! Is she likely to be in pain with this? She is taking her food fine but would it be more comfortable for her if I mushed up her nuggets? Sorry about all those questions!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2014)

Seeing and reading news like that (not the tooth spur) makes you smile. Congratulations Flapjack, and CarrotsandHay because it is really sad to hear your pet isn't well and now the abscess is almost gone! I don't know about tooth spurs so I can't give any advice, but anyway well done to you and Flapjack!

Best Wishes from me and Princess.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2014)

Carrotsandhay said:


> Flapjack had her last injection today and the abscess has almost completely gone  The vet is hoping that over the next couple of days it will continue to shrink until it is no longer there. The vet checked Flapjack over when I first brought her in and said that apart from the abscess she was fine, however I felt that there was a problem with her tooth. So the other day I asked him to check her mouth again and he found a tooth spur  She is booked in to have it sorted the week after next. What exactly will they do to the tooth? Will this be done under general anaesthetic? And last question! Is she likely to be in pain with this? She is taking her food fine but would it be more comfortable for her if I mushed up her nuggets? Sorry about all those questions!


Well done to you and FlapJack


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2014)

Sorry didn't realise I posted the first post.


----------



## Carrotsandhay (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks so much  I hope Princess is feeling better?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Carrotsandhay said:


> Flapjack had her last injection today and the abscess has almost completely gone  The vet is hoping that over the next couple of days it will continue to shrink until it is no longer there. The vet checked Flapjack over when I first brought her in and said that apart from the abscess she was fine, however I felt that there was a problem with her tooth. So the other day I asked him to check her mouth again and he found a tooth spur  She is booked in to have it sorted the week after next. What exactly will they do to the tooth? Will this be done under general anaesthetic? And last question! Is she likely to be in pain with this? She is taking her food fine but would it be more comfortable for her if I mushed up her nuggets? Sorry about all those questions!


So glad the abscess has gone down, and hopefully it will stay away.

Do keep a close eye on it and get her back quick if it seems to be coming up again. That way treatment can start again (we've had to do that before, and your bun has had a comparatively short course of antibiotics).

Re the dental for spur/s - we have several who have regular dentals.

They are done at ours under GA - bun goes in in the morning, have the spurs burred down under anaesthetic, spends a few hours in recovery under observation, then come home.

Afterwards, you have to make sure they are eating, weeing and pooing, and they may be dopey and need coaxing to eat.

Having said that, some of ours bounce back like you would never know they had had anything done.

Our vets give Metacam painkiller to cover the first 24 hours. We then routinely give Metacam by syringe for a few days to minimise pain and inflammation.

Spurs can cut into the tongue and affect eating, but if she is eating as normal I would keep her on her normal diet.

Post op, have some non gassy, non sugary treats - dandelion leaves, grass, apple leaves, basil leaves...... to tempt her. Lots of lovely high quality hay too.

It is important to keep the gut moving.

After the op, the vet will tell you which teeth had spurs - they can't always tell until the op, as there can be more hidden away at the back.

Good luck.


----------



## Carrotsandhay (Aug 25, 2014)

Okay will make sure to do all that, thanks for the help


----------



## Carrotsandhay (Aug 25, 2014)

Hiya, 

Flapjacks abscess is back  She is booked in for tooth op on Friday, so will ask vet about it then. I just don't know what to do about this abscess, does anyone know of any other ways they are treated? She has recieved 2 types of antibiotic, both got rid of for a while but eventually it came back. Perhaps because she is going under on Friday anyway she could have a removal op once again? Would that be too long under the anaesthetic? It's so sad that it has come back so quickly this time


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

what anti bs has she been on? i would have the removal op while shes under then get the vets to run cultures on the removed matter to see what anti bs it is most responsive to, i find most rabbit abscesses respond well to septrin


----------



## Carrotsandhay (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi thanks for the reply  She has been on Baytril and another one which unfortunately I have forgotten the name of, think it may have been amoxacillin (it was by injection of course) but not sure. Will probably go ahead and do the op as long as vet thinks it will be safe (she is 4 and 1/2) and will ask if he could culture. Can septrin be given orally?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yes septrin is administered orally, culturing is your best bet as it will show you what it responds to best, its most likely that the anti bs your used before didnt fully kill off the infection, they may not have been the right kind, or the course may have been stopped too early, personally i would keep treating for 5/7 days after all signs of a persistent abscess had gon to make sure it was well and truly gone.


----------

